# what do you think about the n- word



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

what do you think about the n- word


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Extremely derogative and has a stupid double standard. I believe it's a word that should have died along with slavery.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Extremely derogative and has a stupid double standard. I believe it's a word that should have died along with slavery.


 do you use it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate it in rap lyrics (not that I listen to much). I just find it overall dumb to keep an offensive term as popular slang. 

I use the b-word when I'm joking around with people, but it doesn't have the same stigma.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

olschool said:


> do you use it?


I do not. Not in text or by tongue. Same goes with any other sorts of racial slurs. They're unnecessary and pretty bad in my opinion. Same with words that are derogatory towards homosexuals and the sorts. I may say "that's gay" while playing a game and I'm getting killed a lot but I don't mean it negatively towards somebody. Same with "retard", never have I said it with a mentally challenged person being the recipient. Just a simple bit of common courtesy on my end.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

It's just a word, just like calling anyone else a bad word. I don't let that crap get to me and I may just fire back using it on someone that acts like one. 

I don't use it in social conversations, only when I feel threatened or in attack mode.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

It gets a silly amount of attention, it's just another insult.


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

When one refers to the "n-word" they are referring to something that is substantial (negative).

It is not just a word. It is a state of existence which gave way to the word based on its principle.

***** (or ******) comes from the word negra which means "black". A color black. Black in this sense means "dead".

But we are not dead as a people. Or are we?

We have been acting in a dead state; acting other than ourselves and what was stolen from us; our God, our customs, our language, our birthright, our name, our ways, our self-knowledge, our nationhood, our unity and even our minds.

If we are dead, then who deaded us? We did not dead ourselves. We were made dead, other than what we were which was morenos.

Morenos means black but not dead. Not the color. The state of existence through which all life comes.

The Blackman is the original man of the earth.


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Extremely derogative and has a stupid double standard. I believe it's a word that should have died along with slavery.


So-called Black people have been robbed of a knowledge of self.

We act in a dead state, "negra".

If we are in a dead state of being then that word is appropriate for a people who have no economy, no religion, no state, no nation, no political system, no factories, no work, and no mind.

Before you kill the word you have to kill the principle behind it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think about it much at all. It's one of those words I consider to be useless. I wish rappers and other people part of that culture would stop using it and reminding everyone else of it.


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> ...using it on someone that acts like one.


Negra/***** does not refer to one, individual, singular person.

You cannot act like a n*gger, you are made a n*gger forcefully. This is not just a word it is a state of being.

When using n*gger or ***** you are referring to a Man (people) that is dead. Dead to the knowledge of his culture, the knowledge of his nation, and the knowledge of himself.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

It's not the word itself, it's the *history* of the word and that's what I think people don't care about or don't realize. it's not a word that's meaning is useless and silly -- it's sole purpose is to denigrate someone else; taking something from another time period in history, modernizing it and using it to make that person feel like they below you as a human being. Stop pretending there's multiple deep meanings and uses for the word, when there isn't. Nine times out of ten it isn't meant to be a 'compliment.' I think it's pretty easy to write something off as 'meaningless' or 'petty' if it's never going to be said to you or have any relevance to you :roll. But what else is new? If it doesn't apply to you, it doesn't matter....As an aside, there's nothing to stop anyone from using any words they choose to, in this country anyways. It's been said a few times on here, some people are quick to say a lot of things via online they'd never say to a person's face, LOL. When I was 15 minding my own business, walking to a park after school, some trashy girl said it to me with her group of friends, I turned around, walked back to her and punched her dead in the face, square in the nose. Maybe she used it again in the future to someone else and maybe she didn't, doesn't matter. My point is this about the 'n word' and any racial slur in general: if you're bold enough to use it, be bold enough to accept whatever follows as a result of it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

olschool said:


> what do you think about the n- word


 Assuming you mean the racist "N word" I don't really think anything about it. It's a word. I don't use it but people are going to say what they think and they're going to think it even if they don't say it so it really doesn't matter what people think about it, IMO.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I used the word yesterday when telling my husband about the Rick Perry scandal. It's not a word I would ever use in a social setting or as an insult. I don't mind hearing it in rap music.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I use it around home just fooling around or jokingly singing rap songs with that word in it.
My mom or step-dad don't care at all, they just ignore me haha.
My bestfriend and I when we talk online use it "whaaaat up *n word*"
To us it means like, friend, brother/sister. Even though we're not black.

If anyone else were around I wouldn't, just because I don't know whether they would be offended by it or not.

Yesterday, I was doing some house work and I was singing parts of this song:




 Especially 1:11

I've never used it in a derogatory manner.
My mom has once, towards my dark skinned aunt :s But my Aunt did something really bad so I guess she deserved it.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't like it being used all the time, occasionally I guess it's o.k as long as it's not used racistly. I have a frickin ****** friend who says it all the time and it gets on my nerves. I want to yell at him "Your not even black, stop saying it!"


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think anyone should use it, black or white.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Not a word for white people to use.

Unless you want to be an *******. Then go ahead, of course.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

we ought to use the n-word to replace Mr. and Mrs.

Trust me it works.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I just wish people would finally realize there's a difference between using the word "Nigg-a" & "Nigge-r" :stu

"Nigg-a" is a word that used to describe friends. Simply a slang like "dude" & "bro" that's used by black people & (in some cases) People who's Close friends with black people.

Saying "Nigg-er" can get you your funeral arrangements or a hospital bill.

you [email protected] nom-wanna-sayin?


----------



## peterparker (Feb 16, 2010)

I think it makes things easier for black comedians, because it's a funny sounding word.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

pancake111 said:


> I don't think anyone should use it, black or white.


:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not appropriate for use by ANYONE.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

successful said:


> Saying "Nigg-er" can get you your funeral arrangements or a hospital bill.


Those who use the word likely see blacks as sub-human animals. I seriously doubt a bunch of "n*****s" engaging in battery & murder is going to raise their opinion of "n******s."

Engaging in acts of vicious violence only serves to reinforce the view that they're worse than wild animals.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Those who use the word likely see blacks as sub-human animals. I seriously doubt a bunch of "n*****s" engaging in batter & murder is going to raise their opinion of "n******s."
> 
> Engaging in acts of vicious violence only serves to reinforce the view that they're worse than wild animals.


LOL dude you always find a way to say the stupid **** you want.

Stormfront forums is -------------------------------> that way.
Insest forums, Trailerparks, Meth, The good ole' boys, & Lynyrd Skynyrd music is that way too if that's what you're into :stu


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Just remembered a funny line from Chris Rock: "The only time a white person can say it is if it's to say "**** me harder, _____." 

I thought that was funny. Still wouldn't say it even in that situation. 

*backs out of thread*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

its a disgusting word


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it's ridiculous for white people to be telling black people they can't say the n word. They used it to degrade us for years, and then we took it and turned it into something else. How dare they try and tell us to stop saying it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> I think it's ridiculous for white people to be telling black people they can't say the n word.


Exactly.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> I think it's ridiculous for white people to be telling black people they can't say the n word. They used it to degrade us for years, and then we took it and turned it into something else. How dare they try and tell us to stop saying it.


It's not just white people with a problem with it, FYI. I'm Black and I also showed my opposition to it in my earlier post.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

CynicalOptimist said:


> It's not just white people with a problem with it, FYI. I'm Black and I also showed my opposition to it in my earlier post.


I'm aware of that. In fact I think it was Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson who tried to have a funeral for the N-word. I realize not all blacks like it either, but I just had this conversation with some one who was white and they really kind of got under my skin about it. And I know some of the people on this board are not black either.

I didn't mean to imply that all blacks are ok with it, but at the end of the day, I just feel like it's a conversation that we should have among ourselves, people who aren't black don't have any right to try and take the word away from us.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> I didn't mean to imply that all blacks are ok with it, but at the end of the day, I just feel like it's a conversation that we should have among ourselves, people who aren't black don't have any right to try and take the word away from us.


No, it's cool. I didn't mean to come off rude about it, if that's what you sensed from me. I see where you're coming from.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

successful said:


> LOL dude you always find a way to say the stupid **** you want.


One might notice this whole thread is stupid. There is only one answer that may be given to the question in the title unless you wish to be crucified.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

successful said:


> I just wish people would finally realize there's a difference between using the word "Nigg-a" & "Nigge-r" :stu
> 
> "Nigg-a" is a word that used to describe friends. Simply a slang like "dude" & "bro" that's used by black people & (in some cases) People who's Close friends with black people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Silent 1 said:


> I'm aware of that. In fact I think it was Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson who tried to have a funeral for the N-word. I realize not all blacks like it either, but I just had this conversation with some one who was white and they really kind of got under my skin about it. And I know some of the people on this board are not black either.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that all blacks are ok with it, but at the end of the day, I just feel like it's a conversation that we should have among ourselves, people who aren't black don't have any right to try and take the word away from us.


Its a word its not your word. The ability to stir up powerful emotions is what makes it controversial.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I think people care too much about petty s**t like this.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Those who use the word likely see blacks as sub-human animals. I seriously doubt a bunch of "n*****s" engaging in battery & murder is going to raise their opinion of "n******s."
> 
> Engaging in acts of vicious violence only serves to reinforce the view that they're worse than wild animals.


EXCUSE me?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

It's a horrible word, but it is also dumb how Rap artists and some black people use it on each other. IMO.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

shynesshellasucks said:


> It's a horrible word, but it is also dumb how Rap artists and some black people use it on each other. IMO.


1 2nd this. Even though I'm black, I still never use this horrible word for any reason.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> 1 2nd this. Even though I'm black, I still never use this horrible word for any reason.


+1 and it's nice to know we have some lovely racists on this forum.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

It means "ignorant person". *shrug* I don't find it offensive, but I don't really use it anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The few times I went to high school (in Long Beach), I heard the black students call each other that.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Black people can say "the n-word" to each other but DARE a White person use it around them and there is a HUGE problem.

When will people learn? Either you have a problem with "the n-word" or you don't.

Banning "the n-word" = censorship.

Also, I'm not seeing angry Arabs, Jews, Mexicans, Asians, etc. trying to ban slurs that offend them. Aren't these also minorities?

As far as Whites being the only group that traded Black slaves:
The Irish were slaves, the Chinese were slaves, and the Russians were the slaves of Mongolians for over 300 years. Even Native Indians and Arabs kept Blacks as slaves.

I'm sick of all this "White guilt" crap too. There is also Black on White crime and racism, but you don't really see it being reported on politically-correct news stations like CNN. But if such an incident is reported on there, they remove the term "Black" when describing the suspect(s) in the crime. If a White person is a suspect in a hate crime, hey, nothing changes.

If you're going to whine about a stupid word that offends your race, you might as well also speak on the behalf of ALL other groups too! People like Al Sharpton are self-centered racists who only care about lining their pockets with silver and gold.

*We are all equals.*


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

This word is banned in this site... Lame!
Why be afraid of a word? Because it offends others?
If anyone starts insulting someone they could be stopped for that, regardless of them using the N word or not.


For me, the N word is like all of the other words that can't be said on TV, words to scare you. They want you to be afraid, they want to take care of emotionally unstable people, create a society of sissies and control you with more ease.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> It means "ignorant person".


No, it doesn't. It's a slur against black people.



> *shrug* *I don't find it offensive,* but I don't really use it anyway.


Well, it IS.

Thanksmuch.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Black people can say "the n-word" to each other but DARE a White person use it around them and there is a HUGE problem.


I think you will find in general, that people within a group can say whatever they want. People outside cannot. it's not that hard to understand. Of course white people can't use it, and I'm really sick of hearing them complain that they can't. it's repulsive, honestly. They're basically saying "Why can't I be a racist, ignorant person?"



> When will people learn? Either you have a problem with "the n-word" or you don't.


I do have a problem with it but I especially have a problem with white people using it.



> Banning "the n-word" = censorship.


You can use it in an academic or anecdotal context while quoting someone. That's it. Sorry if you don't like it. Or, you can be racist. Your choice. If you want to be racist, go ahead, you'd hardly be the first.



> Also, I'm not seeing angry Arabs, Jews, Mexicans, Asians, etc. trying to ban slurs that offend them. Aren't these also minorities?


They ARE angry, you're just too ignorant to notice.



> As far as Whites being the only group that traded Black slaves:
> The Irish were slaves, the Chinese were slaves, and the Russians were the slaves of Mongolians for over 300 years. Even Native Indians and Arabs kept Blacks as slaves.


This is not a discussion about slavery, this is a discussion about the n word.



> I'm sick of all this "White guilt" crap too. There is also Black on White crime and racism, but you don't really see it being reported on politically-correct news stations like CNN. But if such an incident is reported on there, they remove the term "Black" when describing the suspect(s) in the crime. If a White person is a suspect in a hate crime, hey, nothing changes.


I'm sick of white people who complain that they're so oppressed because they have to treat people of color like human beings.

You sound completely, completely racist. I don't even know how to respond to the shockingly hateful things you've written here. But if you need to know, black people are constantly blamed for being criminals, drug addicts, and every other negative thing, so racists can cite those made-up statistics to reinforce their views that black people are worthless. Are you really expecting me to feel sorry for you? No civilized person would give you sympathy.



> If you're going to whine about a stupid word that offends your race, you might as well also speak on the behalf of ALL other groups too! People like Al Sharpton are self-centered racists who only care about lining their pockets with silver and gold.


Racists? Wow. I love when I get called racist for pointing out when someone is racist against me. And you are aware that those two men do not represent black people as a whole? But to you, apparently those two men=every black person. Oh, that's right, I forgot. When a black person says something they speak for all black people. Right, no individuality, the opinions of one individual represents the group.

Oh, and I DO speak out on behalf of other groups.



> *We are all equals.*


the fact that I had to read your post proves that I am still oppressed and forced to deal with racism. Equality is a long way away.

Your post was so disgusting and hateful it made me sick to read. Your ideas have no place in a civilized society.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

> I think you will find in general, that people within a group can say whatever they want. People outside cannot. it's not that hard to understand. Of course white people can't use it, and I'm really sick of hearing them complain that they can't. it's repulsive, honestly. They're basically saying "Why can't I be a racist, ignorant person?"


Why can't they use it? Because they're White and not Black? That only makes the Blacks who use it between each other hypocrites.



> I do have a problem with it but I especially have a problem with white people using it.


Again, that sounds quite hypocritical. So it's not so bad if a Hispanic or an Asian person uses it?



> You can use it in an academic or anecdotal context while quoting someone. That's it. Sorry if you don't like it. Or, you can be racist. Your choice. If you want to be racist, go ahead, you'd hardly be the first.


Just because someone uses it doesn't make them racist. Many people often use these slurs when joking around with others. Also to lessen the harshness of those slurs. If I call a woman a "b.itch" does that make me mysogynist? No, not at all.



> They ARE angry, you're just too ignorant to notice.


Of course they are, but they usually keep to themselves. I have been made fun of for being of Middle Eastern descent. It seems like if you make Black jokes in America you get branded a "racist" but for all other minorities we are silenced. One time I was with my family at an airport and even after our belongings passed through they saw our last names and began OPENING our belongings in public. Why is that? Because of my heritage? So I call bull on your claim that I'm "too ignorant" to notice. If I was a Black person I could easily sue them, but because of the September 11 attacks many Americans are suspicious of my people. THAT is racism. I hardly see ANYONE speaking up for us, and if any do they get labeled as "Islamic sympathizers" or whatever...



> This is not a discussion about slavery, this is a discussion about the n word.


"The n-word" is tied to slavery, especially that of White-on-Black slavery. I pointed out that it wasn't just Whites who enslaved Blacks centuries ago.



> I'm sick of white people who complain that they're so oppressed because they have to treat people of color like human beings.


What are you talking about? White people ARE being oppressed by other groups in America. They have the advantage and Whites do not. Stop sucking up to PC.



> You sound completely, completely racist. I don't even know how to respond to the shockingly hateful things you've written here.


I'm "racist"? That's a good one. How am I being hateful? That I'm telling it like it is? That people are able to get away with many atrocities based on their skin color? How the hell am I being "racist"? Even some Black people I know agree with me on the whole racial bias that Black convicts try to pass up. It's the TRUTH.

Why do you think O.J. Simpson was acquitted of murder charges? That's right, his defense attorney played the "race card" because they were just convicting him due to his skin color, when there is NO REASON at all to argue that he DIDN'T kill Nicole Simpson and Ron Goldman that night. Who else could have done it but him? And even a decade after that trial that sparked outrage he still proved what a worthless human being he is with that Las Vegas robbery incident. THIS is just one of the many examples of the "race card" being played by people.

Now tell me: how am I being "racist"? Do you even know what that means?

Allow me to define it for you:



> *racism*
> 
> [rey-siz-uh
> 
> ...



Seeing that I directly said that I view ALL races as equals disproves your claim that I am somehow "racist." I don't claim ANY races to be superior to another; all cultures have something to give back. So again, tell me: how am I being "racist"? You call me "ignorant" but I honestly think you should look in the mirror next time you brand me as such.



> But if you need to know, black people are constantly blamed for being criminals, drug addicts, and every other negative thing, so racists can cite those made-up statistics to reinforce their views that black people are worthless.


How can that be? I have FBI statistics to prove that most prisoners in America ARE in fact Black. Blacks make up only 13% of our American population YET more than half percentage of the crimes committed daily are those of Blacks. Are you calling your own FBI "racist"? If you want to see Black criminals, drug addicts, and "every other negative thing," go hang out at the alleys of Detroit, New Orleans, St. Louis, Atlanta, New York City, etc. and you'll see what I mean.



> Are you really expecting me to feel sorry for you? No civilized person would give you sympathy.


So far the only person who isn't acting civilized here is yourself. You called me an "ignorant racist" and couldn't back up any of your claims. Are you afraid of facts? Are facts "racist" to you?



> Racists? Wow. I love when I get called racist for pointing out when someone is racist against me. And you are aware that those two men do not represent black people as a whole? But to you, apparently those two men=every black person. Oh, that's right, I forgot. When a black person says something they speak for all black people. Right, no individuality, the opinions of one individual represents the group.


What are you talking about? I never said they represented Black people.



> Oh, and I DO speak out on behalf of other groups.


Sure, that's nice.



> the fact that I had to read your post proves that I am still oppressed and forced to deal with racism. Equality is a long way away.
> 
> Your post was so disgusting and hateful it made me sick to read.


You think only *you* are the one being oppressed; how about other groups as well? Disgusting and hateful? Care to back up any of your claims?



> Your ideas have no place in a civilized society.


True, because people like being fed lies to.

I never, EVER said ANYTHING at all "racist" towards Black people. You are twisting my words and making it seem like I'm some "hateful" person when really I'm just being honest. Again, you need to relax. Stop thinking it's only you the one being oppressed. There is hatred towards Whites from Black people, so prove to me how I'm being "hateful" here?

Stop living in delusion and wake up.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Given its painful history, I think it has no place in today's society, regardless of who uses it -- black, white, whatever.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Im black and to be honest it dosnt really bother me. I guess it depends on how you use the word and wether your joking or not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sad. It should not be used at all....by anyone.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont get what the big deal is. Its just a cuss word. Theres many offensive words in the english language, and its just one of them.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Why can't they use it? Because they're White and not Black? That only makes the Blacks who use it between each other hypocrites.


No, it doesn't. People can say things within their own groups, that doesn't mean outsiders can say those same things. You're not invited in; you don't get a free pass inside just for existing. You're not entitled to what belongs to someone else; you can't force your way into something you have no part of. Sorry it's so hard for you to understand!

Also, not all black people are comfortable with the word or use it. I don't. But that never occurred to you, did it?



> Again, that sounds quite hypocritical. So it's not so bad if a Hispanic or an Asian person uses it?


It's bad, for sure, but people of color with some understanding of being oppressed, I give allowances to. I am not happy with them either, but white people have a certain position, in U.S. society that makes their use of the word totally abhorrent.

Keep in mind please that some "hispanic" people as you put it, are black. I'm not sure why you would be unaware of this.



> Just because someone uses it doesn't make them racist. Many people often use these slurs when joking around with others. Also to lessen the harshness of those slurs. If I call a woman a "b.itch" does that make me mysogynist? No, not at all.


Yeah, actually, it does make you a misogynist, but I'm not getting into that. It's NOT acceptable to use the word. I don't care what excuses you make. It's not a joke, not funny, and a non-black person using the word does NOTHING to lessen the harshness. It only reinforces and increases it, actually.



> Of course they are, but they usually keep to themselves. I have been made fun of for being of Middle Eastern descent. It seems like if you make Black jokes in America you get branded a "racist" but for all other minorities we are silenced. One time I was with my family at an airport and even after our belongings passed through they saw our last names and began OPENING our belongings in public. Why is that? Because of my heritage? So I call bull on your claim that I'm "too ignorant" to notice. If I was a Black person I could easily sue them, but because of the September 11 attacks many Americans are suspicious of my people. THAT is racism. I hardly see ANYONE speaking up for us, and if any do they get labeled as "Islamic sympathizers"


I'm sorry you and your family went through that, I really am. That does not change the fact that your words are disgusting. Nobody I know is okay with discrimination and hate toward people of Middle Eastern descent. I'm also horrified that, considering what you've been through, you'd turn so hatefully on black people.



> "The n-word" is tied to slavery, especially that of White-on-Black slavery. I pointed out that it wasn't just Whites who enslaved Blacks centuries ago.


This is not a discussion about slavery, not interested in talking about slavery. I know where it came from, thank you. I am not interested in talking about who enslaved my ancestors. This is a discussion about a hateful slur. Thanks.



> What are you talking about? White people ARE being oppressed by other groups in America. They have the advantage and Whites do not. Stop sucking up to PC.


White people are the most privileged racial group in the U.S. and are NOT oppressed in any way, shape, or form. Being asked to not be racist and to treat people of color like human beings does not constitute oppression.



> I'm "racist"? That's a good one. How am I being hateful? That I'm telling it like it is? That people are able to get away with many atrocities based on their skin color? How the hell am I being "racist"? Even some Black people I know agree with me on the whole racial bias that Black convicts try to pass up. It's the TRUTH.


You are quoting the statistics that racists like to pull to justify their racist attitudes. I am surprised that you aren't a white person since you are complaining about "white people being oppressed." Are you truly so brainwashed and self-hating? The same people who think what happened to your family is fine and good are the same people espousing the views you so disgustingly write here. Black people committing atrocities? Wow. I don't even know what to say to that? Atrocities? Are you ****ing kidding me. Well, I'm so sorry for the atrocities I've committed. :roll

Yes, I'm sure that self-hating black people agree with you. Only a self hating black person WOULD agree with you. A non self hating one...well, that would be me, responding to what you've written. That is unfortunate for them, and I'm sorry to say, for you.



> Why do you think O.J. Simpson was acquitted of murder charges? That's right, his defense attorney played the "race card" because they were just convicting him due to his skin color, when there is NO REASON at all to argue that he DIDN'T kill Nicole Simpson and Ron Goldman that night. Who else could have done it but him? And even a decade after that trial that sparked outrage he still proved what a worthless human being he is with that Las Vegas robbery incident. THIS is just one of the many examples of the "race card"


Because something went wrong with the justice system and a murderer walked free. Now, what the hell does that have to do with his race? What the **** does OJ Simpson have to do with anything? Once again, you're taking one black person and using them as an example, as if that is even remotely like anything that happens within the entire group. It's not the race card, it's a murderer who walked free because of a horrible mistake, and if he was white, you wouldn't even mention him. Disgusting.



> Now tell me: how am I being "racist"? Do you even know what that means?
> 
> Allow me to define it for you:


I experienced it at 7. I don't need YOU to define it for me, thanks.

Everything you've said, basically. Saying black people are evil, commit atrocities, are criminals, are worthless. Every drop of hate oozing from your filthy, disgusting words.



> Seeing that I directly said that I view ALL races as equals disproves your claim that I am somehow "racist." I don't claim ANY races to be superior to another; all cultures have something to give back. So again, tell me: how am I being "racist"? You call me "ignorant" but I honestly think you should look in the mirror next time you brand me as such.


Your hateful words.



> How can that be? I have FBI statistics to prove that most prisoners in America ARE in fact Black. Blacks make up only 13% of our American population YET more than half percentage of the crimes committed daily are those of Blacks. Are you calling your own FBI "racist"? If you want to see Black criminals, drug addicts, and "every other negative thing," go hang out at the alleys of Detroit, New Orleans, St. Louis, Atlanta, New York City, etc. and you'll see what I mean.


Yes, I am. Racism is still prevalent in this country and that includes the FBI. Once again, you're doing what racists so often do: pull statistics out of their *** to show how worthless black people are, what criminals we are, how much wrong we've done.

No, I don't care to go to those places. Did it ever occur to you that RACISM created those situations? Did it ever occur to you that when a group of people is oppressed, bad things happen? Half the crimes committed are committed by blacks? What a crock of ****. Way to invent statistics and pull nonsense out of your ***.



> So far the only person who isn't acting civilized here is yourself. You called me an "ignorant racist" and couldn't back up any of your claims. Are you afraid of facts? Are facts "racist" to you?


You are acting quite disgusting. Those aren't facts at all. They're something made up by hateful people to justify their hate. And you justify yours.



> What are you talking about? I never said they represented Black people.


And yet you mention them. Why?



> Sure, that's nice.


Yes, it is.



> You think only *you* are the one being oppressed; how about other groups as well? Disgusting and hateful? Care to back up any of your claims?


Yes, other people are oppressed, and that is wrong and makes me angry. Do I think white people are oppressed? No. A white person can be sure that they rarely, if ever, encounter hatred because of their ethnicity. They can arrange to be with other white people and never see a non-white person. They can go through life without being hated. I, and other people of color in the U.S., have none of those privileges. Seeing as you have also been oppressed, I find your words incredibly sad and misdirected.



> I never, EVER said ANYTHING at all "racist" towards Black people. You are twisting my words and making it seem like I'm some "hateful" person when really I'm just being honest. Again, you need to relax. Stop thinking it's only you the one being oppressed. There is hatred towards Whites from Black people, so prove to me how I'm being "hateful" here?
> 
> Stop living in delusion and wake up.


I have had white people say racist things to me, be hateful to me. I don't hate all white people.

A white person can remain relatively unaffected by the hatred coming from people of color, again, by living in a neighborhood with nothing but white people, or simply choosing to only be around white people. People of color are hated and it can ruin their life, their children's lives, their education, their future, their ability to find a home, a job, and everything they could want in life. Racism can take that all away. The impact of a white person being hated by a black person, or by any non-white person, is minimal. By contrast, if white people as a group hate me, they can make my life very miserable indeed.

I'm awake--you're the one who is deluded. Sad.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I dont get what the big deal is. Its just a cuss word. Theres many offensive words in the english language, and its just one of them.


F*** or s*** and similar words do not slander an entire race of people. Surely that's not hard to understand?



MetalRacer said:


> I never, EVER said ANYTHING at all "racist" towards Black people. You are twisting my words and making it seem like I'm some "hateful" person when really I'm just being honest. Again, you need to relax. Stop thinking it's only you the one being oppressed. There is hatred towards Whites from Black people, so prove to me how I'm being "hateful" here?


I can't be bothered responding in full to either of the posts you've made because it won't make a difference, but yes, you are being racist. But it appears that you're also a bigot, so actually arguing with you on this will be like bashing my head against a brick wall.



MetalRacer said:


> If I call a woman a "b.itch" does that make me mysogynist? No, not at all.


Actually it kind of does.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

luceo said:


> F*** or s*** and similar words do not slander an entire race of people. Surely that's not hard to understand?


Thank you.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

It's no point wasting my time with someone so deluded. You don't know my personal life at all, but go ahead and continue labeling me as "racist" all you want. You can't back up any of your claims made against me. I came here to simply state my opinion on "the n-word," not necessarily get into a pointless argument.

And no, you are not sorry for me.

Also, I got a notification that you posted the following (it got deleted):



> ---Quote (Originally by MetalRacer)---
> long winded blah
> ---End Quote---
> :no
> ...


How very civilized of you. And FBI is racist? Also, you ever watch Cops? Is Cops racist too? :stu

@Other person:



> I can't be bothered responding in full to either of the posts you've made because it won't make a difference


Good, thank you. That's all you needed to say. Have fun not-thinking outside the box.



> Actually it kind of does.


Oh really now?

Well whoopdeedoo. I must probably hate women then if I use that word. Yes, because I used the big, bad "b-word" I am now being equated to some ****head abusive misogynist since someone I personally know got on my nerves. WHOOPDEEDOO.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

luceo said:


> F*** or s*** and similar words do not slander an entire race of people. Surely that's not hard to understand?


There are many words that are offensive towards races. N**** is just the most well known. I dont care if others disagree with me, but you dont have to be so damn rude. And if it was SOOOOO offensive, other black people wouldnt say it to eachother.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> There are many words that are offensive towards races. N**** is just the most well known.


How does that justify anything?



KelsKels said:


> I dont care if others disagree with me, but you dont have to be so damn rude. And if it was SOOOOO offensive, other black people wouldnt say it to eachother.


You're saying that racism towards blacks is no big deal and _I'm_ the rude one? :um


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It's just a word to me, I don't care what the word means or even it's history. At the end of the day it's only offensive if it is meant to be offensive. If it's said in an offensive or racist way, then and only then is it truly a "bad word".

I don't like the idea that if I utter ONE WORD, I can be branded a racist, that's just insane to me. I mean my 9th grade teacher said it in class when we were reading a book one time, she told us not to laugh or be offended, and no one in my class neither laughed nor was offended. Do you know why? Cause they were being mature about it. You don't just abolish a time period and never speak about it simply because it has a bad history... 

I know a few people online who actually use the word regularly, they aren't racist, they aren't stupid, they are actually VERY intellectual people, and they don't EVER use it in a negative way.

They're great people actually. So you can't possibly be racist by uttering ONE simple word, sorry, but that's just stupid. Racism is so much deeper than that, it's not the words that offend, it's the thought that counts. 

lol, some peoples reasoning behind why it's bad... "lol no, it's bad cause it's bad, deal with it..." It can be compared to the demonizing of marijuana in a way. But then again it's just a word, why so much controversy, why so much wasted time...? Live in the present not the past.

There's my two cents, an intellectuals take on the subject...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

luceo said:


> How does that justify anything?
> 
> You're saying that racism towards blacks is no big deal and _I'm_ the rude one? :um


Just because I dont find that word as offensive as others doesnt mean I hate black people. I dont think s**k is terrible. Do I hate Mexicans? I dont think k**e is terrible. Do I hate the jewish? I dont think c***k is aweful. Do I hate the Chinese? I just dont find words to be overly offensive. They are only terrible if you attach a strong meaning to them.

But believe it or not, Im not a member of this site to argue with others. You have your unchanging opinion and I have mine. So have a nice day/night, Luceo.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Honestly, who knows. If I didn't specifically belong to a group of people who are constantly targeted by hate maybe I'd say "Eh, who cares, it's just a word" too. That's why I'm glad I DO. 

It gives me more compassion towards others, because I'm been hated and subjected to racism. That's why I know never, ever to do that to another human being.

Those who haven't been through it see nothing wrong with doing it because they will never understand how much it hurts. They can't.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it's very offensive!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I couldn't care less about it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

heroin said:


> I couldn't care less about it.


That's lovely.

So when someone is racist against YOU, I guess it's fine if I say I couldn't care less.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

@ loquaciousintrovert: Are you the new thought police of SAS? It seems like every other post you make it's to express how someone else's opinions are absolutely terrible and they should change. How about this. I'm outraged that you're outraged at everything under the sun.

Anywho back to the original subject. Yeah, I don't care.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Racism
Homophobia
Misogyny

Those are the things that I'm going to take issue with. Sorry I actually think human beings should be treated as such.

I hardly see how that's "everything." I care about human rights. I know, shocking. I don't think bigots are wonderful people. Imagine that.



> I don't care.


You probably would if you were the target. Way to show concern for other human beings.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Starting any thread related to race, gender, religion or politics is basically starting a war.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Starting any thread related to race, gender, religion or politics is basically starting a war.


Reading responses to this thread has truly made me sick.

I have to just honestly forget a lot of what has been said here. If I had to live in the fact that these people "don't care" that someone would call me ******, I would lose my **** for sure. I just have to keep going and try to enjoy my life, and avoid them as much as I can. I can't let it destroy me.

Yes, it's a war, but one I have to fight, I'm not going to just stand by and listen to people's ignorant hatred/indifference to my oppression. I cannot and will not.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to say it back in high school. But once you start hearing other people saying dumb stuff like " hey ma ni##a when we going to this party" . It sounds stupid...Specially on older people 20+ up. They need to grow up and learn more words.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I actually like the word. I like the way it sounds, the way it rolls off the tongue.

Well, perhaps I should say I like the word when used in a non hateful way, but even if someone were to say it in anger I still wouldn't lable them as racist.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Reading responses to this thread has truly made me sick.
> 
> I have to just honestly forget a lot of what has been said here. If I had to live in the fact that these people "don't care" that someone would call me ******, I would lose my **** for sure. I just have to keep going and try to enjoy my life, and avoid them as much as I can. I can't let it destroy me.
> 
> Yes, it's a war, but one I have to fight, I'm not going to just stand by and listen to people's ignorant hatred/indifference to my oppression. I cannot and will not.


Wow I love this post. Loquaciousintrovert, did you bother reading the title of this thread before responding? I'll type it out here to remind you - "what do you think about the n- word?" It's not "What do you think about people that SAY the "n-word".  My apologies for failing to think about the n-word on a daily basis. It honestly never comes up in my mind unless I read topics like this that force me to think it.

Personally, I can only care about a handful of things in a day. Right now my worries are going more towards moving and having funds to live by myself in a brand new city. At this point in time, being upset by what someone doesn't think about a particular word&#8230;.not on my big wall of things that induce anger. However, I totally applaud you for giving a damn about the topics you listed, especially since most people could care less about anything other than what's on the gossip sites or their newest shiny gadget that they bought (got a new iMAC which is beyond cool BTW). So sincerely, good on you for being a better person.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Starting any thread related to race, gender, religion or politics is basically starting a war.


Yep, and this war is over!

****Thread closed****


----------

